# UTV Street Legal - do you need both registrations?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

My UTV is street legal and registered. Do you have to keep the ATV registration current, as well as the street plate registration...or will the plate be enough?

Not sure if I need the ATV registration to ride it on trails...or if the plate covers that?

Anyone know?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I would think you would be fine with just the street reg, like a endoro type motorcycle, you can take it off road with just a street reg.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I may be wrong though, it happens


----------

